# Post your Wii codes



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi everyone.

This thread can be used to introduce yourself to the rest of the Wii gaming community, and from here you can post your Wii codes to add each other as friends. List the games you play and where your from so like minded people can easily find each other, and above all else, enjoy gaming :T


----------

